

Ask/Tell HN: Just launched an API for my Web App ... - carpo

 ... and this initial release was in direct response to requests from some members, who will have no trouble picking it up.<p>To make it easier for everyone to use, I've spent some time writing the documentation, including working examples, in the hope that it will help others take advantage of it too.<p>I'd love to hear of other experiences people have had with launching API's and how you've helped your users start using them.
======
carpo
Here's the working example documentation -
<http://docs.doculicious.com/api/working-examples/get-entries>

~~~
bmatheny
Great documentation, like the previous commenter mentioned. Question, is this
just a drupal installation or what?

~~~
carpo
Yeah, the documentation site is a Drupal install, with a few modules, some
color changes and a new logo. The main Doculicious.com is all custom, but for
the doco I didn't want to have to worry about building the site ... just
wanted to get some content up there.

Thank you both for your comments too, I appreciate it.

